# What instruments do you play and/or want to learn?



## How Do You KNOW (Jan 9, 2011)

I started to teach myself piano/keyboard and learned how to read sheet music until I picked up a guitar for the first time. Now it's all acoustic and electric guitar 'till I get a new keyboard. Learned by tabs but lately I've been vigorously studying music theory. I can play bass but slap bass is my weakness (I'm workin' on it). I want to learn harmonica, violin and/or cello, flute, and sax. I'm also a master of the kazoo. 

_Hows about you?_


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Played clarinet as a kid. Then moved on to piano. Then moved on to guitar. Stuck with guitar longest, but rarely play anymore. Forgotten pretty much everything I used to know about any of those instruments.

I keep telling myself I should start playing my guitar again. Even got new strings for it a few weeks back. Played for a while, then put it down and didn't pick it up again.

I really should start playing again...


----------



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

I play the trumpet and the triangle.

I took music on highschool simply because I can't draw and I hate performing on stage for drama. So I got stuck with music. I'm not really that talented but the basic concepts of playing and composing are easy for me.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't play any instruments, but I would like to learn to play the piano, French horn, guitar, violin, flute, trumpet, clarinet, and ocarina.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I play piano. It's the only instrument I want to play. I used to play guitar but I didn't play often, and stopped completely when I picked up piano; it's so much better in my opinion.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

I started by played the piano, but switched to the violin. I have a guitar as well but it has steel strings and makes my fingertips too calloused. Someday I'd like to try the harp and take up the piano again.

Edit- I forgot about the viola, I took a paper in it last year. But violins & violas are nearly the same anyway.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

I used to play clarinet but didn't like it much. Tried guitar for a while, but I'd rather have my fingernails and no callouses, sorry. I've been playing piano since I was little and I love it. It's my favorite instrument. I used to take lessons, but, once again, got tired of people telling me how I should play and proper decorum and whatnot, so I stopped and just kept going by myself. I play by ear/memory better than I do sight read. I want to learn the flute (pan flute, especially, I LOVE that sound), and I _really_ want to learn violin, but I'm afraid I might have the same problem as I did with the guitar...

I need pads to put over my fingers so I won't have to worry about my nails. Poo.


----------



## Chiguy (Jan 27, 2011)

I play bass, gonna pick me up a Midi-Keyboard though in a couple of weeks.

Want to start producing some electronic music.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been playing guitar for about 3 years. I rarely practice so I'm not as good as I should be. Darn. It's fun though. I enjoy it.


----------



## Dancnonthestars (Dec 27, 2010)

The violin, what a beautiful sound that instrument makes....:happy:


----------



## femalegamer (Nov 2, 2010)

In school, I played the flute and the trumpet. Why the disparity? In sixth grade, when band started, my mom wanted me to play a "girl's instrument", which in her mind meant the flute and clarinet... coincidentally two of the cheapest instruments. I picked up the trumpet for marching band in high school. I'd always wanted to play a brass instrument like my dad.


----------



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

want to play Piano, Guitar

Currently playing nothing..except computer games...:crazy:


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Piano, guitar and drums. I used to be in a band but I got bored...


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I play the drums.

I want to learn the bass.


----------



## amosbanga (Nov 25, 2010)

Yay instruments! I'm not stellar at any one instrument, but...my primary instrument is French horn. Because of that, I'm also stuck playing mellophone, the usual equivalent in marching band. I play bass clarinet, contrabass clarinet, euphonium, and trombone well enough for ensembles. Piano was required for the music major, so I got to learn to play that badly. I have also dabbled with various saxophones, oboe, English horn, bassoon, alto clarinet, and bass trombone. My first instrument was trumpet...I can still play it (though it sounds pretty bad), since it is similar to mellophone.

What I would like to learn: tuba, regular Bb clarinet, timpani, an orchestral string instrument that is lower than violin, and electric bass. Oh yeah, and a bunch of Medieval and Renaissance instruments, such as crumhorns and shawms! Pretty unrealistic expectations. I'm somewhat addicted to learning new instruments :crazy:


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

I play keyboard (I wish I had a piano, but it's too expensive), bass, acoustic and electric guitar.

I would love to learn how to play violin, any woodwind instrument, and drums.


----------



## palehorsesailor (Dec 4, 2010)

I was taught Piano. Quit after Grade 5 but still play when I get the chance. Taught myself Guitar. Played Saxophone in the school band. Also can play Clarinet and most other woodwinds.

My instrument of choice is the Laptop, though. Self-taught electronic music producer.


What I want to learn - Gu Zheng, Koto, Harp

Getting a hankering for pretty strings...


----------

